# (!PICs!)Giving Female characteristics to male & vice-versa



## TyPo (Jul 18, 2007)

I hope Ethnobotonist reads this. After reading wat he sayd on the last topic, I read a few articles and this is wat I came up with. in "Cannibus: The Genus Cannibus," they make reference to the fact that "Occasionally monoccious plants are encountered bearing both male and female flowers which may arise as a result of a special breeding and is particularly frequent in hemp production. 

The image I posted is of my reference and says how to feminize male plants for all you people who dont want to read all this, but its not how you think.
if you cant read the images i've posted sorry, they are just screen shots of the book on google book preview. just go there and read it. pg. 33

If a plant can be manipulated by a simple chemical reaction (forget gene splicing for a second), like using ethephon to give female characteristics to a male plant, and/or treatments of streptovaricin to induce changes in flower (budding) formation, couldnt you crossbread this way. like take two flowering species of plant and try to create THC formation by adding the characteristic and inducing a chemical reaction from an outside source such as ethephon or streptovaricin?

This may or may not include gene splicing. However, there is a genre of plants called flowering plants, cannibus being one of them, i think, and fruits are a flower or bud right? Its seems like certain characteristics of a bud can be givion to a fruit i.e. a saturated THC strawberry.

I may or may not have repeated what EthnoBotnoist sayd as a reply to my aformentioned post. remember I just read up on random articles and have absolutly no idea of wat the hell im taking about! lol. I just think all of this is a cool idea.


----------



## Drizzle (Jul 18, 2007)

Your in way over your head. You won't be able to read some papers online and know how to gene splice. 

I did a simple search for "marijuana and hops grafting" and found that although it is probable with plants in the same family, this graft will not work, and if it did you simply have a plant that's half marijuana and half hops, not a mixture of the two.

If you somehow where to isolate the THC producing gene, and insert it into a strawberry embryo, then maybe it would work in 50 years with billions of dollars in research invested. Good luck though.


----------



## KBking (Jul 18, 2007)

> If you somehow where to isolate the THC producing gene, and insert it into a strawberry embryo, then maybe it would work in 50 years with billions of dollars in research invested.


^which would be fuckin ill...who wants to start the experimenting?


----------



## pothead6 (Jul 20, 2007)

and dude gene spicing is like not something ur average joe or sue can do u have to isolate the gene then get a bacteria remeive a particular gene in that and put the wanted gene in the bacteria duhhhhhhhhhhhhh' wow ok thats all i remeber i though i was gona die typing that


----------



## Wigmo (Jul 22, 2007)

our only obtacel is getting a 2 million doller telescope.


----------



## closet.cult (Aug 12, 2007)

thc strawberries or tomatoes myths have been around for a while. if someone could do it i think it would already be done.

i heard about this fungus that will respond to chemicals in contact with it and secrete different chemicals from it's special glands. what would you have to give it to stimulate THC secretion?...


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Aug 27, 2007)

How tits would it be if you put a pine tree, and marijuana together, and have little pine buds, that drop off, just like a pine tree, but it would just be nugs... hmm. ​


----------

